# When is JD going to update their website?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was in HD Friday and noticed the new displays for the Lawn and Garden tractors and they had the G-110 marked on the floor and they had the 2004 sales ad and it shows the G-110. So this morning I went to the JD website and they haven't even listed the G-110 or the LT190. JD needs to get on the stick and update the site. If Cub Cadet and all the rest can be updated its time for JD to at least update their website to reflect whats on the ground here.:devil: :saber: radarsmile


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What is a G110? Is it a garden tractor version of the L-110?:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Believe it or not John Deere just very recently updated their website. Looks like they missed the boat on updating their model line up when they did the website. Deere historically has not been all that great at keeping their spec. information up to date. Hopefully they will get to it soon. I would like to see what they have in mind for new models in 2004 too.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was thinking that you would think that they would have a updated specs by this weekend with the kick off of their preseason sales effort starting on March 5th. I would be the first to like to see what there was out for the 2004 model year.cruisin


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *I was in HD Friday and noticed the new displays for the Lawn and Garden tractors and they had the G-110 marked on the floor and they had the 2004 sales ad and it shows the G-110. So this morning I went to the JD website and they haven't even listed the G-110 or the LT190. JD needs to get on the stick and update the site. If Cub Cadet and all the rest can be updated its time for JD to at least update their website to reflect whats on the ground here.:devil: :saber: radarsmile *


you see the new atv Deere gots out nice


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

No the new Deere ATV's are going to be only in limited number of HD stores and in my area there is no stores that are to carry them.
Stewart, the G110 and the old G100 is the garden tractor version of the L-series. They do not sell as well as the L-series and it really is not that popular, I guess the G-110 is a updated slightly from the G-100


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Just curious, I'll stick with my 130.
Why do people looking at tractors always seem to mention resale value? Are they going to trade up in a couple of years??? I bought mine with every intention of wearing it out! I guess that will depend on who you talk to!!! 

:captain:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not know why folks mention resale value. I just think it is crazy. I have a L-120 and I am the same as you Stewart, I am going to wear out this sucker in 10-15 years. The 20 year old Murray in my garage is a garden tractor and I haven't wore it out completely, the redale value of it is maybe $100-200 because of the engine I put in it last year. The Murrays deck is totally shot Rust and 15 years of abuse but it still starts and runs and the attachments are handy for the garden (Tiller, molboard plow and disc. with a snow thrower that I bought when I was living in South Dakota when I lived there, Do not really need the snow thrower in Western Washington but is nice when we had the 13"of snow on the hill I live on this past January.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good point Stew & Michael
.. When i got my toro, i felt it was fine for me.. but after a few years and an expanding lawn i decided to upgrade... 

I think resale value is always at a loss.. whether it be a car/boat or tractor... 

If the dealer has used.. then 'its the best thing around' When he's trying to sell t to you... 

But If you are trying to trade in, then the tractor you are trading is never much to brag about.. same as cars..


get what you can afford and what will make you happy... worry about resale in 10-20 years...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

*South Dakota*

Micheal, 
When were you in South Dakota?
I was there from 89 - 93, in Rapid City.
There were times I wouldn't have minded a snowblower! And a BIG heater!

I'm trying to find a deal on a 48" lawn roller to get thing smoothed out in the yard. We have had a mole invasion this year and need to knock em back down!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe John Deere will update the sight with the 04 line soon.Because they will be updating there finance offers at the end of this month.You would think they would want there new finace offers to reflect there new 04 line?If you look the finace offers in affect now end 2-29-04


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Stewart, I was assigned at Ellsworth AFB for 9 months and I live about 10 miles outside Box Elder in 1982 before I was "selected " by my commander (He needed a "victim")to be a Training Instructor in San Antonio Texas (Thats a Drill Instructor for you civilians) I got to greet 60 civilians every 6 weeks and turn them into Airman in the U.S. Air Force I did that for 2 years and finished my active Duty in Las VEgas, Nv at Nellis AFB and then went into the reserve for 11 more years before I retired from the Reserve as a Senior Master Sargeant. I finished my career as a First Sgt. and that was my enjoyable job I ever had in the Air Force (except when I had to assist drug users out of the Air Force) 22 years was enough for me, I was orginally sent to Korea for a year and spent another year in Thailand and 5 years in the Philippines I met my wife there and we have been married going on 27 years tomorrow.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Kind of funny but My wife and I went from Ellsworth to Nellis in 93 then Korea in 95. Small world!army


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Michael so you were one of those guys that take kids and make men out of them.My sons been in the AF 2 years now.He sure changed his ways.He is grown up now after Lackland.I will never forget going there for his basic training graduation.

His last name was the same as his drill sargents.He was afraid the others would think that he was giving my son special treatment.(No relation however.)So he prooved that was not true.When we went to the graduation the drill Sargent came up to me and even cracked a smile when he told me this story.As my son was standing there also.My son never seen the humor however.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I was a training instructor and the young person would always be surprised after they graduated that I was a regular guy, after having me act like Sgt Pain for 6 weeks. That was the best part of that duty. I was surprised a while back when the Air Force had their 5o year of being a service and I was at a function (retiree) and a Technical Sgt came up to me and had remembered me as his TI and started to tell everyone there what a mean TI I was but he thanked me for the job I had done. A TI is never forgotten even after a lifetime. I still remember the TIs I had had in 1974. The military is life changing and it will always be. Young folks grow up very quickly and they do not even realize it.


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 17, 2003)

The JD website appears to be updated now. G110,LT190,GX255 are all listed now. Old models GT225,GT235E,GX325 are gone. REJ2.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes they finally did update it now all they need to update is the (build your own) section. Boy they were really slow in updating this year. Back in 2002 they had the X-series out on there site in January.


----------

